# [SOLVED] Adding Blinds



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

What would be the best type of blinds to put on a window like this?
The window frame is 2' 11'' wide by 2' 5.5'' tall.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Adding Blinds*

3 foot wide mini blind. Length can be adjusted on the cheaper ones.

BG


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

*Re: Adding Blinds*

Wrong measurements sorry. It's 35'' by 30".. and the 35 is the width and needs to exact because of the alarm on the side of the wall.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Adding Blinds*

If you have stores like Home Depot or Lowes, they have blind departments that can custom cut blinds to your measurements . . at all price points


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

*Re: Adding Blinds*

What do you mean when you say at all price points?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Adding Blinds*

From very reasonable to high dollar . .


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

*Re: Adding Blinds*

I think I will buy these: Perfect Home Essentials | 1 Inch Light Filtering Vinyl Mini Blind, White - 36 Inch x 45 Inch | Home Depot Canada and then just mount it more to the left where there's more room and don't let all the blinds fall.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Adding Blinds*

Some blinds you can adjust the length without much effort.

BG


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: Adding Blinds*

I've installed hundreds of horizontal blinds in apartments and none of them came in the exact length needed. Fortunately, most blinds can be easily adjusted to length. I'll let this pretty girl show you how.


How to Shorten Your Blinds - Blinds.com DIY - YouTube


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

*Re: Adding Blinds*

I didn't cut the bottom incase I will ever need to repurpose them. It's much easier leaving them like this. What do you guys think? About 7$ tax in at Home Depot. Nb.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Adding Blinds*

They look fine as is.

I would not worry about reusing them because of the cost. I get about 2-3 years on mine before they are replaced, but mine get used about everyday during nice weather.

BG


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

*Re: Adding Blinds*

Oh ok. And do you just throw out the extra blinds when you shorten them or are they good to keep?


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: Adding Blinds*

Keep them in the garage -- they make good shims, etc. and you will also have a spare if a slat gets damaged.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

*Re: Adding Blinds*

I'll just keep them on the blinds at the bottom as is, otherwise I'll never be able to find them (or they'll be all ruined from everyone having moved them around) when/if I need them later on.


----------

